

Tell HN: I want to design Facebook pages for 2 startups. - proexploit

I'm starting a new specialty portfolio just for a Facebook fan page building as it's becoming a frequently requested service. I've got a few good examples but I need to make a couple more to feel like I've got enough on there. I could just design them myself on fictional companies, but if I'm going to be doing it free anyways, I thought I'd see if anyone needs them. If you want one, leave your email or email me directly (emails in my profile).<p>Things to know: It's free. I'd like to briefly discuss what you're looking to showcase but I'm not going to spend long hours on communication. If you don't want to use it, you don't need to. You'll receive the final code, images (including a profile picture) and simple instructions as to what you need to do to get it up. I can't create it live and transfer it to you because Facebook's current process would leave me an admin of your fan page as well. Also, you'll have to be OK with me using the design including your company logo if applicable in my portfolio (just a screenshot).<p>Hope there's some interest. Today helping you out helps me out. Example: http://imgur.com/YZokX.jpg
======
tommynazareth
This sounds like a good deal to me. I'm working on a product to facilitate
weight loss competitions. If you can help out, email me:
tommy@pinchyfingers.com. Thanks for the offer.

